# Farve's coming back



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well Cheeseheads....looks like you have something to smile about this offseason at last....

I love hating that guy....but I would miis not having him on the other side of the ball....with the "new and improved "Vikes defense....things should be interesting again this coming season.

They also cut Darren Sharper today.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

He needs to retire hes not gonna get a better time because this will be one of his worst seasons since half the o-line left green bay. They won't even make the playoffs. 8)


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I dought that the Pack will make the playoffs, but they will still beat the Vikes twice!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Dream on!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> ...they will still beat the Vikes twice!!


...but they won't beat them three times!

Wah wah wah!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Good!! I'm glad he is coming back *For more punishment!!* He's a cap liability, interception prone like he was as a rook, and the guy is too sturborn to admit when he is too injured to play at a professional level. Bring em' on baby!! woooohooo!!!!!


----------



## wiscokid (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Ken; Do you know the difference between a cheesehead and a sh-thead------------ the state line.    peace now brother it was only a joke. :stirpot:


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

I am glad to see he stayed, at least i don't have to see them in the playoffs this year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

wiscokid....I would never call a Packer fan a sh*thead,that's personal....but I do know what I call those that wear a block of cheese on their heads.and I've never seen anyone other than Packer fans wear one....

A CHEESEHEAD :stirpot:

Still no NFL schedule out yet...so we don't know when to get fired up. :box: :box:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Favre drops back, he's getting pressured by the Williams crew....looks left now fires right....and its picked off by FRED SMOOT!!! He's got blockers...and Favre is leveled by Napoleon Harris! 20,10,5, touchdown Vikings!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Get out the ol cane/ walker :lol: Vikings d-back's stats are going to go up.


----------



## wiscokid (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Ken, sorry was"nt ment to be personal. Just a joke.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

no problem...I didn't take it personally....I wouldn't be caught dead with one of those cheeseheads on even if I was a Packer fan.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

:toofunny:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I can't believe people bash Favre, he is a warrior! He had many flaws, but if you don't respect what he has/can still do, than you are to ignorant to comment on football! :wink:


----------

